
Learning Synths - imwally
https://learningsynths.ableton.com/en/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20272346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20272346)

For a recent explanation of dupes on HN, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22377201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22377201).

------
adamnemecek
Soon I'm launching ngrid ([http://ngrid.io](http://ngrid.io)) which is an IDE
for music composition. It will interactively guide you through the composition
process.

~~~
dundercoder
Are you targeting a specific genre or is this all around composition? After
pro tools blew up with Catalina I’m fed up and am looking for a replacement
daw.

~~~
adamnemecek
I think that pro tools is more about mixing, ngrid is more about composition.

------
aabhay
Was really hoping from the title that Ableton had released an ML-based
synthesis tool.. ah well.

------
galkk
Great intro to synthesis, helped me a lot

